# ffmpeg/memcode who like to convert video to 3gp?



## ProFTP (Oct 18, 2010)

*who like to convert video to 3gp?*

problem: all the time wrote that he could not find the audio.

how to fix it?


```
ffmpeg -i test.avi -vcodec h263 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y outputfile.3gp
```


```
ffmpeg -i test.avi  -vcodec h263 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y outputfile.3gp
FFmpeg version SVN-r14424, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --cc=cc --prefix=/usr/local --disable-debug --enable-memalign-hack --enable-shared --enable-postproc
 --extra-cflags=-I/usr/local/include/vorbis -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib -la52 --extra-libs=-
pthread --enable-gpl --enable-pthreads --enable-swscale --mandir=/usr/local/man --enable-liba52 --enable-liba52bin 
--enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin --enable-libamr-nb --enable-nonfree --enable-libamr-wb 
--enable-nonfree --disable-mmx --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis 
--enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
  libavutil version: 49.7.0
  libavcodec version: 51.61.0
  libavformat version: 52.18.0
  libavdevice version: 52.0.0
  built on Dec  5 2009 13:18:43, gcc: 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
[mp3 @ 0x4971a010]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp2, 64 kb/s)
test.avi: could not find codec parameters
```


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 18, 2010)

Try the simplest form:
`$ ffmpeg -i test.avi outputfile.3gp`

You'll see if this is a problem with the source avi or your command.

Here the output I got (where ffmpeg -i test.avi outputfile.3gp were successful):

```
/home/dereckson ] ffmpeg -i test.avi -vcodec h263 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y outputfile.3gp
FFmpeg version 0.6, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers
  built on Sep 10 2010 21:33:37 with gcc 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
  configuration: --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --enable-shared --enable-gpl --enable-postproc
 --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-x11grab --enable-memalign-hack --cc=cc
 --extra-cflags=-I/usr/local/include/vorbis -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib --extra-libs=-pthread
 --disable-debug --disable-sse --disable-mmx --disable-libopencore-amrnb --disable-libopencore-amrwb --disable-libdirac
 --disable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin --disable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --disable-libopenjpeg
 --enable-libschroedinger --disable-ffplay --disable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx
 --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
  libavutil     50.15. 1 / 50.15. 1
  libavcodec    52.72. 2 / 52.72. 2
  libavformat   52.64. 2 / 52.64. 2
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libavfilter    1.19. 0 /  1.19. 0
  libswscale     0.11. 0 /  0.11. 0
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
Input #0, avi, from 'test.avi':
  Duration: 00:00:21.91, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 2098 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: mjpeg, yuvj420p, 320x240, 19.62 tbr, 19.62 tbn, 19.62 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: pcm_u8, 22050 Hz, 1 channels, u8, 176 kb/s
WARNING: The bitrate parameter is set too low. It takes bits/s as argument, not kbits/s
[B][3gp @ 0x29641010]track 1: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container[/B]
Output #0, 3gp, to 'outputfile.3gp':
  Metadata:
    encoder         : Lavf52.64.2
    Stream #0.0: Video: h263, yuv420p, 320x240, q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 25 tbn, 25 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: libmp3lame, 8000 Hz, 1 channels, s16, 0 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?)
```

It so seems you can't specify an audio codec for .3gp files.

Furthermore, the English Wikipedia article 3GP and 3G2 indicates the audio codes supported are â€œAMR-NB, AMR-WB, AMR-WB+, AAC-LC, HE-AAC v1 or Enhanced aacPlus (HE-AAC v2)â€, giving the ISO specifications as source for this information.


----------



## arli (Nov 23, 2010)

this's my mencoder script work fine for me

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ "$#" -lt 2 ]
then
	echo "example:"
	echo "$0 saveto.3gp source.mpg -ofps 25";
	exit 1;
fi

mencoder \
	-noconfig all \
	-oac lavc \
	-ovc lavc \
	-lavcopts vcodec=h263p:vbitrate=200:acodec=libamr_nb:abitrate=10200 \
	-of lavf \
	-ofps 15 \
	-srate 8000 \
	-af lavcresample=8000,channels=1,volnorm \
	-o $1 \
	$2 $3 $4
```

don't forget with "audio/libamrnb" support.


----------

